# finley out of dallas



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

im a mavs fan but my goodness, im starting to think that finley is hurting the mavs more than he is helping them.

they always give the ball to finley in clutch moments and he always blows it, he never does that great in big games i think the mavs should trade him :heart:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Trade him for?

-Petey


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think his point is that he doesn't care who they trade him for, they should just trade him.

They could get a good backup SG and a good lotto pick in next year's draft for him.

Then start NVE at SG and have Avery Johnson backup at PG. AJ is still one hell of a PG. 

But it most likely won't happen.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NVE is not large enough to defend bigger guards, like Pierce, Carter, T-Mac... etc etc etc.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> im a mavs fan but my goodness, im starting to think that finley is hurting the mavs more than he is helping them.
> 
> they always give the ball to finley in clutch moments and he always blows it, he never does that great in big games i think the mavs should trade him :heart:


You are not a MAVS. This statement that you made has no VALIDITY. Over the course of Finley's MAVS career he has forced games into OT and won games with clutch plays at the end. You are not going to get all of them but I want him shooting or having the ball in his hands at the end of games because hes used to it and more often then not he comes through. So dont bash him if you dont know what you are talking about.


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

maybe we could get someone like ray allen or stackhouse or hamilton


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Trade him for?
> 
> -Petey


We were talking top SG in the league. A few dallas fans put Finley over Ray Allen. I say Allen is better so I would trade Finley for Ray Allen. Would you?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> maybe we could get someone like ray allen or stackhouse or hamilton


Do you watch basketball or do you read and watch the highlights  . Becuase if you did you would even say Ray Allen of Hamilton over Finley.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you watch basketball or do you read and watch the highlights  . Becuase if you did you would even say Ray Allen of Hamilton over Finley.


Why is that?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is that?


Simple. Ray Allen chokes in big games and is even less of a defender than finley is. The only part of Ray Allens game that is better than Finley's is his jumper. Finley rbds better, plays better d, stls more. I can keep going if you like. I wont even speak on Richard Hamilton


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

No doubt Finley is a better defender. He grabs more boards, but with the Mavericks roster I'm sure Dirk or Raef or Bradley would be able to make up the difference. Ray Allen is the games best pure shooter. He is shooting 50% from the floor and 50% from 3point range. Now Finley is playing well on a great team. Ray plays well with a team that didnt make the playoffs last year. If he played in Dallas surely he would be a better addition offensively than Finley, since they dont play man defense wouldnt be a major concern. I'd take Ray over Finley all day.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Why people made such a big deal for only one game? Or more precisely, only one poor quarter?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> Why people made such a big deal for only one game? Or more precisely, only one poor quarter?


I agree IV basically supported my arguement with his response


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> Why people made such a big deal for only one game? Or more precisely, only one poor quarter?


that was a crucial quarter, but you're right. Lets wait and see how well he does the next time they play LA.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree IV basically supported my arguement with his response


is there another 4 around here or are you just confused


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

How about when he was playing well and Dallas wasnt a good team. How about he puts his all out there everytime he plays but its ok when Ray Allen chokes in the playoffs or Ray Allen has no heart. This back and forth makes no sense. You have your opinion and I have mine. But I back all of my statements up with FACTS


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

What facts dude! your rambling. Here's a fact Kobe was off the hook on Friday. If Finley is supposed to be the Mavs best defender (Mind you they are both shooting guards) then put him on the hot player and prove it. That's what LA does when they need to shut down a player. Phil says Kobe go get him, and he does. That is why he is a all league defender. FACTS. you must be.........


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

You want facts here you go. I dont understand how you can call Finley overrated you never said how and you didnt have facts to back that up. I never once said he was better than KOBE. This isnt about Finley guarding Kobe. He is a very solid defender and more than capable all-around player. *Every thread IV is not a shot or dedicated to KOBE*. Now you want facts and STATS here you go. This is the stat line of a consistent and very team oriented player.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/statistics?statsId=3023


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> You want facts here you go. I dont understand how you can call Finley overrated you never said how and you didnt have facts to back that up. I never once said he was better than KOBE. This isnt about Finley guarding Kobe. He is a very solid defender and more than capable all-around player. *Every thread IV is not a shot or dedicated to KOBE*. Now you want facts and STATS here you go. This is the stat line of a consistent and very team oriented player.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/statistics?statsId=3023


I've been saying the same thing from the beginning. Read the post dude. Finley is a good defender, but I judge great players/defender by how well they play against other great players/defenders. All great players have their moments.
Finley has not done anything memorable, now has he? 

You're FACTS!!!!
You have got to be kidding me. :laugh: Finley's stat page???? I thought that the link woud at least be an article of any reporter showing him some luv. If those are the best Facts you've got...... nevermind lets just drop it.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I've been saying the same thing from the beginning. Read the post dude. Finley is a good defender, *but I judge great players/defender by how well they play against other great players/defenders*. All great players have their moments.
> ...


what's so funny about his stats? You're right this should be dropped because it seems by your above statement mentioned in bold that only your opinion matters


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

You think Scottie Pippen is known as a great defender because he defended sub par players well??????? He's great because of his defensive jobs against players like Magic in the 91 finals. 
The only people who respect your defensive as great against nobodies are your fans.

what do you consider great defense?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> You think Scottie Pippen is known as a great defender because he defended sub par players well??????? He's great because of his defensive jobs against players like Magic in the 91 finals.
> The only people who respect your defensive as great against nobodies are your fans.
> 
> what do you consider great defense?


when you consistently shut down or hold the other teams player to avg to so-so games, that you are guarding. Which he has done the whole course of his career. When you get steals. You cant gave one every game but I have been watching the Mavericks for a while now and he does this. At last years all-star game when they interviewed KOBE your man and they asked him who plays hardest and tightest on him he said Eric Snow and Michael Finley


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

36 points, 5 threes, while starting at SF with Dirk and Griffin out...

This guy is a winner, and more so willing to help his team by stuff like this.

To me he is a keeper. If Cuban ever trades him, how it's to a team I like... 

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

After last nights performance against the Pacers you still think he needs to go?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> After last nights performance against the Pacers you still think he needs to go?


Whoever said that just sounds rediculous and Petey Dirk played


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Finley is awesome, and should be kept in Dallas. While I think Ray Allen is a better player than Finley, his style of play doesn't fit with the Mavs. Finley plays defense, and can do a lot more than just pulling up a jumpshot on offense. He is exactly the type of player Mavs need.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Finley is awesome, and should be kept in Dallas. While I think Ray Allen is a better player than Finley, his style of play doesn't fit with the Mavs. Finley plays defense, and can do a lot more than just pulling up a jumpshot on offense. He is exactly the type of player Mavs need.


you just contradicted yourself right there. You said while Ray Allen is the better player. (which I dont and stats agree with) Finley is more than just a pullup jumpshooter??


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

FINLEY IS THE HEART AND SOUL OF THIS MAVS TEAM. I remember him hitting big shot after big shot the past 2 years. He had like 10 to 15 buzzer beaters in one season 3 years ago. He's a top five pg. I put him right behind kobe, tmac and pierce. IF you can't admit that then you're SMOKING


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

BEEZ, c_dog didn't contradict himself. He said that Allen was better overall but that his skills (superior shooting) don't compliment the Mavs style like Finley's do (defense, rebounding). The Mavs already have Nowitski, Nash, and Van Exel; why would they want more shooting for less defense?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ducket</b>!
> BEEZ, c_dog didn't contradict himself. He said that Allen was better overall but that his skills (superior shooting) don't compliment the Mavs style like Finley's do (defense, rebounding). The Mavs already have Nowitski, Nash, and Van Exel; why would they want more shooting for less defense?


Read the whole post again he said ALLEN was a pull up jump shooter which means he's almost one-dimensional and therefore he contradicted himself


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

Ok, I see what you mean. While I don't subscribe to the theory that whoever is better in more categories is necessarily a better player, there are plenty of people on this board who do, and looking at it that way, yes it would be hypocritical.


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

sorry guys i was wrong for venting on finley, that damned laker game made me so mad though :upset: 

hes a great player, but he should drive more


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> maybe we could get someone like ray allen or stackhouse or hamilton


Ray Allen tires in the 4th quarter more times than not.

Stackhouse is a turnover machine, even if he is decent at being clutch.

Rip? He can't guard my youngest brother and needs to stay with a team that covers his batootie with their great team "D", because he is a horrible defender(I know, I've seen him in person - NOT anything but almost average on "D" - ALMOST won't do it!).

I wouldn't trade Fin for any of those players!


----------

